# Wasatch Bear tag questions??



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Anybody have any info on this hunt? Im going into this draw with 9 points, and now knowing this year they are making the premium hunts, Im kind of hoping I can draw the tag. I have seen a few bears in this area while out deer or elk hunting , How many bears are in this area compared to the San Juan/Book Cliffs/Beaver etc. The main reason I want this tag is its alot closer and it will be much easier to scout and spend more time hunting. Am I better off just going with one of the other high number bear area's, or is it possible to have a good Wasatch hunt? I really know nothing about hunting bears... I have never hunted them, and i dont know anybody that has hunted them successfully in Utah, But Im definately willing to give it a try. Im not worried about peoples bear honeyholes (if there even is such a thing) Just wondering if the Wasatch is a good bear area. Would you put in for the Wasatch West or the Wasatch Avantaquin/current creek area???


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The Wasatch bear hunt is NOT an easy hunt...And yes there are honey holes.

But its really no comparison to La Sal, San Juan or the Book cliffs for bear numbers..

Wasatch bears are smart,,Big ones are hard to tree with dogs and hit baits at night..


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks goofy. I know it wont be a easy hunt, but also im not really expecting it to be. I havent spent a ton of time down on those other mountains (San Juan, Book Cliff, La Sal, etc), Are bears alot more common in those areas, or are they still tough hunts? Would a guy have a better shot at a bear in one of those area's he doesnt know too well, or on the wasatch that he knows pretty well, but just nothing about bear hunting? 

If the population of bears is that much higher down south to where you can actually see several bears on a hunt, its a no brainer to go with that hunt. Whats common to see during a normal spot and stock hunt in those better areas?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Both units are good imo. Big bears too. if you do draw pm me and i'll help ya with getting a good bait setup if thats the route you choose


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Will do, thanks for the offer. 

A question here that I couldnt really find in the proc. If I was to draw the premium hunt where I can hunt both the spring and the fall hunts, do you have to choose any weapon or archery at that time, or would a person be able to do archery for the spring hunt, and then rifle for the fall hunt? I would LOVE to shoot one with my bow, but not sure i would go with a archery tag if that was the only option. Do they issue actual archery tags vs any weapon, or is it one tag and you choose your weapon?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

If you want to use bait stations,,you have to check the box for an Archery/bait tag..
This also applies to premium tags..

With the any weapon tag, you can use a bow,,,,,But no bait stations..

• Bear limited-entry permit (any legal
weapon)—This permit authorizes you to use
any legal weapon to pursue and harvest one
black bear in the area and season specified on
your permit. This permit is available through
the state’s bear drawing.
• Bear limited-entry archery permit—
This permit authorizes you to use archery
tackle to pursue and harvest one black bear
in the area and season specified on your
permit. This permit is available through the
state’s bear drawing.
• Bear premium limited-entry permit
(any legal weapon)—This permit
authorizes you to use any legal weapon to
pursue and harvest one black bear in the area
and seasons specified on your permit. This
permit allows hunting during both the spring
and fall seasons. It is available through the
state’s bear drawing.
You may not apply for or obtain more than one
permit to harvest a bear in 2011. You can, however,
obtain a bear pursuit permit in addition to a limitedentry
permit.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I also read saw this the other day, in case you are not sure what weapon choice you want to go with.

Exchanging a permit
If you obtain a bear limited-entry permit (any
legal weapon), you can exchange it for a bear
limited-entry archery permit. Likewise, you can
exchange a bear limited-entry archery permit for a
bear limited-entry permit (any legal weapon).
The Division will charge a $10 fee if you exchange
your permit.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

SteveO, I had a Spring Wasatch tag last year, and it was well, interesting. The big bears are tough, and don't tree, and like to run into hell. And every hound guy in the state seems to be there every saturday. I hunt the Book Cliffs alot, and the Wasatch doesn't ( in my opinion) have the bear #'s, now the Wasatch has some really nice bears, same with the books. Books, LaSal and San Juan are all nice places to run hounds, and are alot more accessable. If you go for the WMW tag, I would try throw in for the premium hunt (both spring and fall). Good Luck.

-Hound


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Steveno, If you draw let me know. I hunted this unit to help my buddy with his Le elk hunt. I saw more bears than I did 300 + elk. We had several on our camera, and had one using our water hole. 

My guide service comes free with purchase of beer and t-bones. So it's actually pretty expensive.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

highcountryfever said:


> I also read saw this the other day, in case you are not sure what weapon choice you want to go with.
> 
> Exchanging a permit
> If you obtain a bear limited-entry permit (any
> ...


I wonder if they would let me exchange a archery tag for a rifle tag over the summer, so i could archery/bait for the spring hunt and then rifle for the fall hunt or would you have to change it before your first hunt started??

Im trying to decide what to go with here. Might put in for another point now and get it for sure next year (hopefully they will still have the premium tags), mabey for the manti or wasatch area. This will be my last year in dedicated hunter, and I was thinking I would basically miss out on the archery deer hunt if im rifle hunting bear during the same time frame. Not to mention I have a southern deer tag, and it might be tough to scout down south for deer and more north for bear........ What if I draw my elk tag also :lol: :V|: ?? Man the options here.

Does anybody else completely lose sleep over thinking about what to put in for on the hunts?? This is one of the most stressful times of the year for sure :lol:

Ooh and btw fixed...... The brand of beer you drink might determine whether or not I will go with your services...... and we will get the t-bones off the bear when we are done!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

I definitely don't lose sleep over thinking about what to put in for, but I definitely lose productive work time. I think I'm more distracted during application season than in hunting season.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Lol, Mabey over thinking things here, but when you think about the area's and game you want to hunt, and you add in the chart for the percentage to draw each hunt, and now the new success rate chart for each hunt for last year, It gets a little overwelming. then youve got to also take into account where hunting is headed in Utah. Do I just try to draw a tag this year, whatever tag I can, or do I save my points for a better area and possibly risk losing the points if DWR decides one day to do away with them???? Way to many things going through my head!!! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well screw you then Stevo. I didn't want to guide you anyway!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Well screw you then Stevo. I didn't want to guide you anyway!


You can still guide me....... Might not be this year :lol:


----------

